

Motorola Droid Review - nym
http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2009/11/03/motorola-droid-review/

======
moe
Quick Summary: They screwed up the camera (probably a software issue) but the
reviewer seems to be pleased otherwise.

Here are some videos of the device:
[http://pinoytutorial.com/techtorial/motorola-droid-
official-...](http://pinoytutorial.com/techtorial/motorola-droid-official-
release-on-november-6-for-199-with-contract/)

